# Should I buy for a commute?



## BlindXX (18 Dec 2008)

Hi, I'm new to all this, so apologies if I've missed threads or am re-posting! Soon, hopefully, my workplace will me moving to 9miles away from where I live, and I was thinking of getting fit and cycling once or twice a week. However, I am not a confident cyclist (very wobbly and a bit slow) so I was looking at a trike. I last cycled a couple of years ago and had a nasty saddle experience and havn't ridden since! I have quite a few questions/issues.
1. Budget is severly limited, so I have been looking at the KMX typhoon or tornado. What is the difference to someone who knows nothing? It will take me about 6 months to save for one of these!
2. I will have to keep it outside in a parking space, can you get covers and what sort of locks anti theft stuff is there that will fit?
3. How easy is it to get hold of and attach lights and other high vis stuff?
I will be travelling from Enfield to Potters Bar via backroads, so if anyone knows the area do you know how suitable the roads are?
Thanks for reading all this, hope someone can help!


----------



## mickle (18 Dec 2008)

Welcome BlindXX. I'm inclined to try to convince you to persevere with riding on two wheels. Several of we members have experience of KMX Karts and I'm not sure that any of us would want to use one as our one and only cycle. They are fun to ride but have their limitations.

Before you give up on two wheels altogether might I suggest that you approach your local authority cycling officer and inquire about National Standard Cycle Training. It's often free or subsidised and will provide you with the skills and confidence to enjoy riding a bicycle.


----------



## BlindXX (18 Dec 2008)

But those seats look so damn comfy....!


----------



## mickle (18 Dec 2008)

Unless you have a particularly unusual bottom (space alien, gibbon) I can't imagine that finding a comfy saddle will be too difficult. Bicycle saddles are designed for humans, I'm sure you qualify.


----------



## BlindXX (18 Dec 2008)

If I'm being honest, there's something about "normal" bikes I just don't like. I've tried a few times to get into cycling but it wasn't as much fun as itshould be. The trikes not only look more fun, but seem more practical. I'm not trying to justify it to myself (I'd rather spend a considerably less on a DF bike) but after trying over the last 10yrs I just feel the upright option possibly not for me. Also, as an aside, I suffer from lower back pain due to my job. Will a recumbent be more comfortable or could it aggrivate this? Thanks for the advice by the way, much appreciated!


----------



## byegad (18 Dec 2008)

Try before you buy is easier said than done but if you can find an owner to let you have a go on theirs before you spend your hard come by funds it might save you a lot of money. 
Look for Company of Cyclists shows, they have lots of unusual stuff to try out. 
If you can get to York CTC Rally in June there will be manufacturers who will let you try their products and owners you can speak to.


----------



## BentMikey (18 Dec 2008)

Mickle talks much sense there. If you must try, then I would probably phone and arrange a day trip up to D-Tek in Ely, near Cambridge. I think he has a lot of trikes and a tryout there often results in a purchase.

My personal preference would probably be for a Catrike, see the user "Catrike UK" of this parish.


----------



## Tynan (18 Dec 2008)

with respect the reason or ditching a regular bike don't sound good enough, they sound like bad kit badly set up and giving up a bit soon

that attitude will only carry over to a trike I fear

surely persevere with some proper advice from a proper nike shop?


----------



## Auntie Helen (18 Dec 2008)

I'm a trike-only rider and love it. However I think that if the KMX budget is difficult for you to achieve then it's probably not the best option for you. As the others above have said, perseverance on a DF bike would be far more cost-effective for you. Although trikes are fantastic fun they also have their limitations and having to keep one outside would be a real limitation, I think. I have limited experience with a KMX but the one which I've seen is off the road half of the time with various faults and I think if you seriously wanted to use a trike to commute you'd have to buy a more upmarket model, like from Catrike, and that would presumably explode your budget. Second hand still ain't cheap either, my husband's 3 year old Trice was £1,100.

By all means have a go on some trikes but I think you're better off persevering with a DF bike.


----------



## BlindXX (18 Dec 2008)

In response to Tynan, its not ditching a bike but choosing which to buy as I don't have anything at the moment. As I live in a second floor flat, I think a DF would have to kept outside as well (there is definately no room in the flat, and the bike would otherwise part block a communal stairwell which will annoy the other residents). I guess the sensible option from the replies is a cheaper DF which I could use to commute a couple of times a week. Still, puref=ly for getting fit, a tike sure looks like more fun...


----------



## Riding in Circles (18 Dec 2008)

I will never go back to two wheels.


----------



## BentMikey (18 Dec 2008)

Catrike UK said:


> I will never go back to two wheels.



Is that because you have the balance of a drunken monkey?













LOL, j/kidding.


----------



## Riding in Circles (18 Dec 2008)

While that is a consideration, I also like not unclipping at junctions and not worrying about hitting different surfaces at speed, also climbing steep long hills and not getting wobbly due to low speed, then flying down the other side like a demon. My latest fun factor has been riding down steps on the new Villager, (last one available at £1100 by the way before price increase, plug, not the one I am riding), and scaring the local bmx riders.


----------



## BlindXX (18 Dec 2008)

Catrike UK said:


> While that is a consideration, I also like not unclipping at junctions and not worrying about hitting different surfaces at speed, also climbing steep long hills and not getting wobbly due to low speed,



Exactly why I was considering a trike instead of a DF! As the KMX is clearly the only thing I would be able to afford before I'm 60 (I'm 30 in a month) would anybody recommend one for fitness or recreational? Or for anything other than burning, judging by other threads?


----------



## Riding in Circles (18 Dec 2008)

BlindXX said:


> Exactly why I was considering a trike instead of a DF! As the KMX is clearly the only thing I would be able to afford before I'm 60 (I'm 30 in a month) would anybody recommend one for fitness or recreational? Or for anything other than burning, judging by other threads?



There are people who will tell you more about KMX on here, there is a reason they are less costly than other makes, you would probably be better off saving for a better trike, new or used rather than just going for something based on price alone, you should ride a few as that will tell you a lot, I'm aware the Catrike is out of your price range but you are very welcome to test ride one or two of them just for the experience. What region do you hail from?


----------



## BlindXX (18 Dec 2008)

I'm Norf London, don't have a car (I currently work in West End so no need, and my Mrs needs it anyway!) so travelling can be bit of an issue.


----------



## Riding in Circles (18 Dec 2008)

I go to Enfield a lot so could arrange something sometime.


----------



## BentMikey (18 Dec 2008)

Yup, trikes are v. cool!!!


----------



## BlindXX (18 Dec 2008)

Excellent! Won't be for a few months at the earliest though, got the xmas overspend to sort out before I can even think about saving for a new bike/trike! Can I PM you when I'm ready?


----------



## Riding in Circles (18 Dec 2008)

yes, no problem.


----------



## tdr1nka (18 Dec 2008)

BlindXX, I'm in Sarf London, I own a KMX - K and you are very welcome to give it a spin sometime.

In essence the K class is a three wheel mountain bike. It is heavy and not geared for the road either.

All the newer classes of KMX have the same basic 'frame' so are just as heavy and prone to the same failings.(Mickle or Spandex are best to talk to, the welds holding the rear section fastenings are prone to snap?)

The KMX improved when I stuck narrow slick tyres on it and when I have the spare cash I intend to get road dedicated rings and cassette and get the frame welded so it is rigid, but it will only be for fun.

I bought mine second hand after I sustained a knee injury and a recumbent was the most recommended way for me to be able to still ride and build up my muscles safely, which it did.

I too would love to have the cash to buy a better trike or recumbent cycle but as a class of cycle the trike is one of the more expensive when starting out.


----------



## LeeW (19 Dec 2008)

SJS cycles sell a trike from TWbents for about £999, not much more than the KMX but IMHO much more suitable for commuting.


----------



## BlindXX (19 Dec 2008)

Is this the same as the Aerobents Tadpole? On the general advice of people, the KMX will be unsuitable as I will be on road. I've been looking at slightly more expensive models, Catrips Village etc and possibly considering the ride to work scheme but I don't really understand this.


----------



## banjokat (23 Dec 2008)

Catrike UK will be able to tell you more about the cycle to work scheme. Along with everyone else FWIW, I think you'd be better off saving up a bit more for a Villager or TW bents trike rather than a KMX. Or keep an eye out for used machines, although trikes do hold their value well.


----------



## wafflycat (10 Jan 2009)

Just had a look over on the KMX web site. Whilst they look *fun* - espcially the kids ones! - I don't think I'd be wanting to use one for a commute as there's absolutely nowhere to carry any of life's little necessities as far as I can see.


----------

